# Throwout bearing replacement.



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

95 D21, V6, 2WD.

I've lived with a noisy throwout bearing on my truck since I got it over five years ago. While it hasn't harmed anything, I'm getting tired of the noise.

How hard is it to change out this part? I see from the manual that the driveshaft has to come off and then the transmission and bellhousing have to be pulled off. Is that pretty much it, or are there any gotchas to removing the transmission?

Once I remove the transmission, will the throwout bearing be on the vehicle or on the transmission?

I've done a lot of engine work, but have never messed with an automotive clutch. I'll take any and all advice.

Fred


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Fred that is all there is to remove to get at the throwout bearing, and the bearing will be on the gearbox/bell housing side. Since you have had the truck for over 5 years and it's a 95 I would go ahead and install a new clutch, pressure plate and pilot bearing at the same time.
Good luck


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

yep, AND, front seal on trans, rear seal on engine. Also have the flywheel turned. (my opinion).......


----------

